# Poljot Identification Assistance



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi All,

Watch Forum member 'Andyclient' has allowed me to post pictures of a Poljot Chronograph that he owns. (Thanks Andy  )



















As I'm sure you'll agree it's an attractive Poljot. I asked Andy if he could identify it for me. Andy said the makings on the back are limited and don't reveal a great deal.

Here is the post detail:



andyclient said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry i don't know what model it is i got of the forum . But the numbers on the back are 1125 over 4000 don't know if thats a model no or a ltd ed no ? and there are some numbers on the side of the case which are no53/500 .
> 
> ...


Do any of you chaps have any more info on this watch from your experience ?

Thanks

Daz.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Those numbers are the limited edition thingy. All (or virtually all) Poljot chronographs have them. It's a big production for a Poljot watch too, most go for 999 pieces per production. What I mean is, with this watches the limited edition number just gives you how many were made on that particular batch. It doesn't mean it will never be made again, or that another edition isn't going to be made. The Poljot Aviator I was such a big success that are several editions of that watch.

I don't know the name of this particular one, if it has one. My guess is that it should be a watch from around 2000 becayse of the design. That's about the time where Poljot were making a lot of homage watches and that one has a lot of inspiration from the Fortis designs or, for that matter, the dial is a black and white version of the Aviator I. Very German, with the inverted triangle and double dots at 12.

Apart from that, it's a 3133 and that's all you need to know. Cases, dials, hands might be different from model to model but they are all the same in mechanical terms. It's a very good and very tough movement. It's an improved version of the original Swiss Vauljoux 7734 and the back-bone of Russian matchmaking nowadays.

The 3133 is so good that, if properly regulated, is capable of chronometer specs right off the box!

Enjoy it!! I only regret not having caught that one when (and if) it was up for sale! It's a terrific watch for a bargain price and it's a true beauty!!


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

Well I guess the good news is if this model is a production of 4000 there is a good chance I may run into one in the future.

I think the fact it is a Fortis homage is what makes it appeal to me. Looks very nice on that strap too.

Enjoy that watch Andy, it's a beauty 

Daz.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dazzer said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Well I guess the good news is if this model is a production of 4000 there is a good chance I may run into one in the future.
> 
> ...


Oh, so I got it wrong! I thought you had bought it from Andy! I'm feel much better now for knowing that we are both miserable for not owning that Poljot 

I took a quick look around (and did it before when I saw that watch posted) and I don't know of any seller stocking those... which is strange since it's a huge series for Poljot. Anyway, I'll keep you in mind and if I come across one I'll let you know.

Cheers!


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

For a short time I was enjoying owning this watch, even though it was just in your head for a short while 

Yes, I guess two watch lovers can share the misery of not owning this watch. :sobbing:

I shall of course return the gesture, should I find a stock of this Poljot I let you know too. A two in four thousand chance, I like those odds.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dazzer said:


> For a short time I was enjoying owning this watch, even though it was just in your head for a short while
> 
> Yes, I guess two watch lovers can share the misery of not owning this watch. :sobbing:
> 
> I shall of course return the gesture, should I find a stock of this Poljot I let you know too. A two in four thousand chance, I like those odds.


Yeah, thanks for that! In the mean time, and I don't know if you know this one, but this is the Poljot Aviator I I was talking about:










It's a lot more Fortis-alike and, as you can see, the dial is pretty similar. It's a Poljot classic and there were so many editions of these that it's not that hard to find on the net (ebay, for example)


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

The Poljot Aviator I was the catalysts for me to get into watches. I've always appreciated watches. But I think the Aviator I really turned me to becoming a collector, and really appreciating watches.

We have chatted on a previous thread 'Wading through the $$$$' about the Aviator I. I posted a link to eBay seller that had one for sale. You were kind enough to say it looked genuine, so I made the purchase. 

I'm still waiting for it to arrive. Last time I checked it had just cleared customs in Moscow.

A friend a work also has a Aviator I. His version is mono face and hands with a blue second hand, very nice.

I liked it so much I took a photo.










I was hoping my Aviator would arrive by Christmas but no chance of that now. Hopefully between Christmas and new year. :fingers crossed:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dazzer said:


> The Poljot Aviator I was the catalysts for me to get into watches. I've always appreciated watches. But I think the Aviator I really turned me to becoming a collector, and really appreciating watches.
> 
> We have chatted on a previous thread 'Wading through the $$$$' about the Aviator I. I posted a link to eBay seller that had one for sale. You were kind enough to say it looked genuine, so I made the purchase.
> 
> ...


Oh sorry, I remember the discussion and the topic, I just didn't know it was you!

I know about the Aviator I with white lume paint but I had never seen one with the blue main chrono hand!

You should get your watch by the end of next week, if your country's customs don't jump on it... Russia is really a huge country, a big part of the waiting is when the watch is still on Russia and moving to Moscow (through where everything is exported). Not so much in your case as the seller is based near Moscow already. From there it'll probably fly to Germany and from there to you.


----------

